# Hello, I am bumble



## bumble26 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi
I am from Michigan. I currently do not have a horse. I sold my mare last summer to good home that loves her to death. Now I am looking for a new horse. I have been riding for about 15 years. I consider myself a well rounded horse woman. I spent some time as an assistant trainers at a qh/paint show establishment.

P.S Bumble is not my real name


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi and welcome!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome!! can't wait to see what you find as a new purchase!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Bumble welcome to the HF. I like your name, its a lip tickler bummmbbble :lol: :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi bumble! Nice to e-meet you!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya bumble 

welcome to the forum


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Bumble! I'm part of Michigan too. Are you in the upper or lower peninusla if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

